
Just created a theme for Ghost (Blogging platform) and would love some feedback - rarescruceat
https://gitlab.com/cign-io/swifty-ghost
======
cocktailpeanuts
First do your homework before asking for feedback.

Think about it, why would anyone visit that page and think to download the
theme, install it on their blog, try it out, and give you feedback when you
don't even provide a screenshot?

~~~
Zekio
Yeah, screenshots are a must for themes or a preview page

